# Happy Birthday, RG!



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy birthday to our Dear Leader. Make the most of it, @Road Guy!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday RG!  Have you recovered from the pre-birthday celebrations?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Road Guy!


----------



## User1 (Aug 12, 2019)

:multiplespotting: H B D R G !  :multiplespotting:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks and It sucks to be on the bad side of your 40's...  i am the big 46!  like 41, 42, 43, 44, 45 didn't sound as old as being close to 50 does 

For my birthday I drug all the kids camping, none really wanted to go but all ended up having a good time (for the most part)


----------



## Dleg (Aug 12, 2019)

Things don't change all that much at 50. Just a slow progression towards death.

But happy birthday, Nerd King!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy birthday!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 12, 2019)

HBD!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy birthday and don't feel bad about the number. I have fond memories of my late 40s!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2019)

Actually I feel like I am in the best shape of my life! Mainly just happy that my D____ still
Works //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m
Also
Drinking


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 13, 2019)

Happy belated birthday RG!! :happybday:


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Road Guy


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Actually I feel like I am in the best shape of my life! Mainly just happy that my D____ still
> Works //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


it's too bad that PEness and Testee can't remember their passwords.


----------



## User1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Actually I feel like I am in the best shape of my life! Mainly just happy that my D____ still
> Works //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png﻿


diaphragm? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 14, 2019)

kudos


----------



## P-E (Aug 15, 2019)

Happy belated.  Welcome to the closing in on 50s club.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2019)

HBBD, RG! :multiplespotting:


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 19, 2019)

Happy belated bday, RG!


----------

